# Champions league 09-10 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 1, 2010)

09 Mar 19:45 Arsenal v FC Porto  1.57 3.80 6.50  
09 Mar 19:45 Fiorentina v Bayern Munich  2.90 3.40 2.37   
10 Mar 19:45 Man Utd v AC Milan  1.61 3.80 5.50   
10 Mar 19:45 Real Madrid v Lyon  1.36 4.50 10.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 8, 2010)

Arsenal v FC Porto 

The first match ended 2-1 for the portugal team, if Arsenal wants to qualify they have to win with 1-0 or score 2 more goals than Porto. 
Arsenal reached this stage with very good wins and an idea of what to do on the football field. 
Porto on the other side finished 2nd in its group after Chelsea, but they also had good games against the rest of the opponents. In the portugal liga they are 3rd and 8 pts behind the first. 
Prediction: 1


----------



## free bet (Mar 9, 2010)

Madrid and Arsenal on a double ticket seems wise...


----------



## pauljuzza (Mar 11, 2010)

The Arsenal FC Porto. 90+2' And the game ends 5-0 to Arsenal on the night, 6-2 on aggregate.  :arrow: 



_________________
pacquiao vs clottey live | Hits Tech Gadgets | Rapid Blog Share | Shop Market-Market


----------



## Victor Jones (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, but R.Madrid was humiliated on their own Bernabeu. All the *stars* have follen. So definately that match wasnt sure game. 
Man.United - Milan was sure game ! At least for me


----------

